# Wheels with built in protection... MB11 ATV/UTV



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

MB Wheels has created an innovative ATV/UTV wheel that not only looks great but is functional. 
Introducing the MB Wheels 11 ATV/UTV, a tough mesh wheel design that comes with bolt on
scratch guards to protect the lip of your wheel. 

Click Here For: Sizes, Specs, and Pricing on the MB Wheels MB11 ATV/UTV












Popular 12-inch and 14-inch sizes

Bolt on nylon scratch guards included 

Zinc plated scratch guard hardware included (grade 8.8)

One piece snap-in cap
Optional red, green, blue and yellow protector rings available
Protector rings also fit Vision 551 Five Five One and MB Motoring 352 













Lifetime warranty on the structure of the wheel to be free from defects in workmanship and materials.

1-year warranty on finish

Load capacity: 12x7 1150 lbs., 14x7 1300 lbs.














14x7 4+3 ~15lbs
12x7 4+3 ~12lbs
Two finish options: matte black w/machined face or full paint matte black


*MB Wheels MB11 ATV/UTV without Scratch Guard*










*MB Wheels MB11 ATV/UTV with Scratch Guard*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool idea


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, we think so as well. The rings are replaceable as well.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

We know this is not be what you ride but we wanted to share this information with you. We think it turned out great! What do you think? 

We installed a set of 14x7 MB Motoring MB11 ATV/UTV Wheels on a WildCat X and wrapped them with a set of 30x10R-14 Rage Thunder Tires. Here are a few pictures. What do you think?

By the way, did we mention the MB11 is also produced for Truck and SUV applications? 

Find out more:  Truck and SUV Wheels by MB Motoring​


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks great. Can't really tell it's not just a part of the rim.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

That is the beauty of this wheel. It has a protective replaceable ring, but it looks great.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Is that a bead lock wheel or just a bolt on trim ring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2010Bruterider said:


> Is that a bead lock wheel or just a bolt on trim ring?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a bolt on protection ring.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

As mentioned it is a bolt on replaceable rock ring.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

You can now spice up your set of MB Motoring MB11 wheels with a set of red, green, blue, or yellow finish protector rings! Pricing is as follows (sold in pairs only):


12-inch - $37.80
14-inch - $40.50

Protector rings also fit Vision 551 Five Five One and MB Wheels 352.

Call 1.888.459.4080 to place an order today!


----------

